# What happened to Tru2way?



## ZildjianKX (Jun 11, 2004)

This was the entire reason I wanted a series 4... On Demand plus not having to worry about SDV stations. Anyone else skipping the TiVo Premiere because of the lack of Tru2way?

I guess I shouldn't have been too hopeful, considering TiVo made this FCC filing not too long ago:
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/02/tivo-cable-is-strangling-our-business.ars


----------



## rv65 (Aug 30, 2008)

The problem with OCAP is that you can have Cable VOD, but not Netflix, amazon VOD, or any other 3rd party OD service.


----------



## notting (Dec 15, 2005)

ZildjianKX said:


> This was the entire reason I wanted a series 4... On Demand plus not having to worry about SDV stations. Anyone else skipping the TiVo Premiere because of the lack of Tru2way?


As far as I know, the cable companies themselves aren't ready for tru2way, so having Tivo with support for it wouldn't really be useful yet.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

I don't have cable television service, so I could care less about SDV, cableCARDs, Tuning Adapters, Tru2way, truck rolls, or high monthly bills for 300 channels I don't watch or want. So no, I'm not skipping the Premiere because it doesn't support Tru2way.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Tru2way is available in just four markets. It's starting to look like it may be a non-starter. Tru2way doesn't replace cable card Tru2way is cable card with cable company Java software running on your box. If you want that you should probably just use a cable company box.

TiVo dabbled with the idea of a "dual mode" box but it looks like they've shelved that at least for now.


----------

